# 12/ 8 pcola pier



## yucarenow (Oct 3, 2007)

no makos today....but plenty of bonito in the a.m.



from about 8-11 the tunnys were tearin up the jigs



i ended up hooking a couple and then having my sahara 4000 conk out on me during a fight.... Sad ....went and bought a sphero this afternoon that i'll be trying out tomorrow



hooked about a 7 foot shark on a slab of bonito with a small j hook (looked like a bull) and lost it after a a minute or two



heard of some blues and some pomps down in the shallows but didn't stick around to mess with them



not sure about the reds? did not hear of or see any while we were there


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

White Pompano Jigs? What kind of leader? I'm a boat fisherman, but I might try the pier sometime soon. Wouldn't mind loading our bait freezer with Bonitos


----------



## JLMass (Oct 1, 2007)

leader 20lb mono i was going to go but my dad and brother dident wake me up so i got to put up lights instead:banghead





also yes there was a mako Travis got him on the 50w (so says my brother) he got a bull


----------



## JHOGUE (Oct 4, 2007)

Amazing he got him 300lbs of teeth bubba just got threw cleaning it!!!!!:bowdown


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *JHOGUE (12/8/2007)*Amazing he got him 300lbs of teeth bubba just got threw cleaning it!!!!!:bowdown


thanks for doing the dirty work!, i just got about 5 lbs! :hungry


----------



## Ruskin_Raider (Oct 2, 2007)

Got any photos of that Mako?


----------



## JHOGUE (Oct 4, 2007)

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=viewImage&friendID=132085536&albumID=511456&imageID=13960733


----------



## shutterup (Dec 6, 2007)

hey WEST FLORIDA HIGH SCHOOL SUCKS


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *shutterup (12/12/2007)*hey WEST FLORIDA HIGH SCHOOL SUCKS


 



OK smart guy


----------



## JLMass (Oct 1, 2007)

thats why were all breezers (GBHS)







also i fried up some of that fish i dident season it right but not bad for my first time frying anything


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

we beat gulf breeze last night oke







(sorry for derailing)


----------



## JLMass (Oct 1, 2007)

because gulf breeze sucks since last years seniors left ohh im class of 06 so not my fault


----------



## shutterup (Dec 6, 2007)

haha we always beat yall ass in baseball ....... BITCH


----------



## jakerson (Oct 3, 2007)

all i know is EHS sucks


----------

